# Asus P4PE mit Broadcom Gigabit LAN



## Overclocker (24. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

mein Mainboard das Asus P4PE besitzt Gigabit LAN von Broadcom. Wenn ich nun von der Asus CD den Treiber 5702 installiere funktioniert zwar alles nur kann ich nicht auf 1000 Mbit/sec in den Netzwerkeigenschaften umstellen. An was liegt das? 10/100 Mbit/sec funktioniert.

MfG

Overclocker


----------



## Eyewitness (27. August 2003)

Kann Dein Gegenüber denn überhaupt 1000? Richtiges Kabel gewählt?


----------



## Ganto (3. September 2003)

du kannst das nur einstellen, wenn du an einem gigabit-switch hängst, oder per cross-over kabel direkt mit einem anderen pc mit gigabit-netzwerkschnittstelle verbunden bist. sonst erkennt der chip, dass nur ein 100er netz da ist und gibt die gigabit option gar nicht frei.

greetz ganto


----------

